# Mass. couple missing in White Mountains...FOUND but one dead



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

Fosters.com said:
			
		

> FRANCONIA, N.H. (AP) — Rescuers interrupted their search of Mount Lafayette on Monday night and planned to return Tuesday morning to look for a missing middle-aged man and woman from Massachusetts.
> 
> Fish and Game Lt. Todd Bogardus said the unidentified couple from Andover, Mass., was due home Sunday night.
> 
> He said Fish and Game, Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue and a National Guard helicopter took part in the effort, hampered by 75 mph winds and below-freezing temperatures.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

Being reported on VFTT that they've been found/airlifted.

http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/forums/showthread.php3?threadid=1941

-T


----------



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www4.fosters.com/news2004/March2004/March_23/News/reg_nh_0323.04c.asp said:
			
		

> Report: Massachusetts couple found alive in White Mountains
> FRANCONIA, N.H. (AP) — A Massachusetts couple that had planned a one-day hike in the White Mountains were found alive Tuesday, surviving two nights in subzero temperatures and a snowstorm.
> 
> A National Guard helicopter spotted Russell and Brenda Cox of Andover on Tuesday just before 10 a.m. near the summit of the 5,249-foot Mount Lafayette. The two had failed to return home after a day hike Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2004)

Good news. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

Brenda did not survive.   



			
				wmur.com said:
			
		

> Woman Dies After Mountain Rescue
> Husband Suffers From Hypothermia
> 
> POSTED: 10:44 am EST March 23, 2004
> ...


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 23, 2004)

Good news that they were found, hopefully the woman will recover fully.  (She was unconsious.)   I'm hoping to hear some more as I have a few questions that I can't make any sense of at this moment.   Primarily about when they decided (or did not decide) to turn around but without more facts, playing Tuesday Afternoon QB or Devil's adovcate is premature.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 23, 2004)

Just saw the Fish & Game report, our thoughts & prayers go to the Cox Family.


----------



## cptchris (Mar 24, 2004)

*tragic*

I really think they could have "both " got down alive by use of "good compass and map skills . What do you think ?


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 25, 2004)

I think that given the weather conditions, even if they knew where to go they would have been challenged to get there. Plus, map and compass are of limited value in a whiteout since you cannot take a bearing to know where you are. Up there, the risk is that you miss the Ridge of the Agonies and descend into Walker Ravine, and then you're screwed.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 25, 2004)

An article from Fosters in regards to winter hiking



			
				Fosters.com said:
			
		

> Winter mountain hiking prevails despite weather risks
> BY KATE McCANN
> 
> Associated Press Writer
> ...



http://www4.fosters.com/news2004/March2004/March_25/News/reg_nh_0325.04e.asp


----------



## cptchris (Mar 26, 2004)

*taking back berings*

If I know conditions will be questionable, wich they did I allways take back berings on the way up ,to aviod dangerous places like cliffs ,in case I`m whited out. Use approx. time and dist. to get down. Just trying to help. in the whites I feel 1000 feet of decent done in 1 hr. or less will prob. save your life.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2004)

One of the features on my eTrex Summit is a track back feature, aka "breadcrumbs". I haven't heard anyone discuss this possiblity. It seems to work when I use it when following a trail back to my starting point.

Any thoughts on this? 

-T


----------



## cptchris (Mar 26, 2004)

*gps*

this is even better good point !!! this is good ,thinking of ways to save lives .!!    But still bring a compass case batteries fail . please .


----------



## Stephen (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: gps*



			
				cptchris said:
			
		

> But still bring a compass case batteries fail . please .


Naturally. Plus there are times I don't trust the digital compass...

-T


----------



## cptchris (Mar 28, 2004)

*gps*

I like the garmin , easy to load & use delorme topo's, oh by the way nice web site !!!!


----------



## coberg (Mar 29, 2004)

*Check the weather?*

I have to say I think even though they were "experienced" doesn't mean much.  If I do something 1000 times, but every time I do it wrong, does that make me "experienced" enough to be an expert?  The weather changes rapidly, we all know that, but you have to check it anyway, right before you leave.  Especially in Winter.  The temps were not a surprise, so I have to question their judgement.  And at the same time offer my condolences.  This was unfortunate, but as I've said before, avoidable.


----------

